# identifying Stihl Saw from serial number?????



## ontario026 (Jan 21, 2005)

I just stopped by a local Pawn shop and they have a Stihl saw for sale... It is quite a bit larger than my 026, it looks fairly well used, but not extremely abused, probably a 20 inch bar on it right now as well... The thing is the "plate/sticker" that identifys the model number is missing so I don't know what model it is.... The guy working at the pawn shop says he 'thinks' it is an 036, but is not sure....

I wrote down the stamped serial number and was wondering if anyone could tell me where to find out any info on this saw, model, age etc? The number is 143597160

Thanks
Matthew


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 21, 2005)

You can email Stilh (from their web site). They'll tell you if it was registered by the dealer when purchased (most are).

Model : easiest way is to look at any major assembly (like the plastic carb box cover) - the first 4 digits of the part number is the model. Example - 1121 = 026 or 024; 1125 = 034 or 036 etc etc. email me or post on this thread the number...

Date? Tougher - It's made in Germany (the first digit of 1 represents Germany, a 2 would be the USA). A 143 would put it roughly 1996/97. If you had more details on what the saw actually was, I could probably pin it down more definatively.


----------



## coyote556 (Jan 22, 2005)

could you post the list of first 4 digit part number identifiers. i really think that would be helpful, or you can email me if you dont mind. thanks. i am refering to the 1121=026 ect... thanks


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 22, 2005)

coyote556 said:


> could you post the list of first 4 digit part number identifiers. i really think that would be helpful, or you can email me if you dont mind. thanks. i am refering to the 1121=026 ect... thanks



I don't have a list in easily distribution form, but give me a couple of days and I'll get one togther...


----------



## coyote556 (Jan 22, 2005)

i appreciate it


----------



## ontario026 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, I emailed the info line at Stihl... I did look at the numbers inside the airfilter cover, but did not write them down and don't remember what they were, I only wrote the serial number down.... I work the next few days and won't make it back to the shop till my next day off, so hopefully Stihl returns my email on monday... 

Thanks
Matthew


----------



## ontario026 (Jan 25, 2005)

Does anyone know how long it normally takes Stihl to repond to emails? I emailed them friday afternoon, and still have not gotten a response.... 

Matthew


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jan 25, 2005)

It can take them a while. I've waited for a week, and they've gotten back to me same day. But they've always gotten back to me.

Let us know what you hear.

Take care all,
Jeff


----------



## ontario026 (Jan 25, 2005)

I just sent a second email to them, hopefully they will get back to me soon, before someone else buys the saw

Matthew


----------



## joshledoux (Mar 15, 2013)

I have the same problem, my serial #231659092


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 15, 2013)

joshledoux said:


> I have the same problem, my serial #231659092



double check that number....


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Mar 15, 2013)

When u find out I'd like to know how it translates


----------



## joshledoux (Mar 15, 2013)

Double checked and that is the stamped number beside the muffler above the dawgs


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 15, 2013)

sorry, no dice.


----------



## joshledoux (Mar 15, 2013)

darn< dug it out of a barn for 39$ and it runs great but need to order a bar chan and clutch cover for it.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 15, 2013)

pics?


----------



## joshledoux (Mar 15, 2013)

comin right up!


----------



## joshledoux (Mar 15, 2013)

whoops double post


----------



## joshledoux (Mar 16, 2013)

so any ideas? I'm sure there are some gurus here who'll know immediately just by the smell.


----------



## DSS (Mar 16, 2013)

036 maybe.


----------



## joshledoux (Mar 16, 2013)

That's what I was thinking/hoping


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stihl 034 - 036 depends on the bore.


----------



## joshledoux (Mar 16, 2013)

appears to be a 48 mm bore


----------



## DSS (Mar 16, 2013)

48 mm is an 034.


----------



## xtremez (Mar 16, 2013)

joshledoux said:


> appears to be a 48 mm bore



Just pull the air cleaner cover or the plastic engine cover and tell us what number is stamped inside.


----------



## DSS (Mar 16, 2013)

DSS said:


> 48 mm is an 034.




Wait now. 034 super maybe. Ok I give up.


----------



## joshledoux (Mar 16, 2013)

stamped inside rear air filter cover is 1125 141 1001, had to pull it outta the dishwasher.


----------



## xtremez (Mar 17, 2013)

Does it have a decomp? Like the other guys said, if its 48 mm its a 34 s or 036.


----------



## joshledoux (Mar 17, 2013)

no decomp thankfully narrowing er down to 34 or 36 allows me to order (most) parts.


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2013)

Can you read the model/brand off of the carb?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 17, 2013)

034 = 46mm
034S / 036 = 48mm


----------



## h2oplay (Aug 31, 2013)

*044 or MS 440*

New to this site. Wondering if anyone can identify this serial #: 15549516. I am pretty sure it is a MS 440 but I am trying to order a new can and piston for it and it states that some come with a 10mm wrist pin and some with 12mm. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## jdobber (Sep 21, 2013)

*Trying to identify an old stihl chainsaw*

Hey guys i am new to the site but i really enjoy working on and fixing old saws. I have a saw that i cannot identify , one of the major parts on the saw starts with #1110. Would appreciate any help


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 21, 2013)

jdobber said:


> Hey guys i am new to the site but i really enjoy working on and fixing old saws. I have a saw that i cannot identify , one of the major parts on the saw starts with #1110. Would appreciate any help



That part number belongs to the 041 saw family.


----------

